# DON'T MISS THE BUZZ! FSBA ANNUAL CONFERENCE NOVEMBER 20-22, 2015 IN AMELIA ISLAND



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Make plans now to attend the 2015 edition of the Florida State Beekeepers Association Conference, November 20-22 at Amelia Island, Florida. For other details as they develop and to register access the official conference web site. Here's an outline of the program so far:

1) Ron Blake, USDA Ag Marketing Service
2) Ross Conrad, Beekeeper "CCD and Organic Solutions"
3) Ted Dennard, Savannah Bee Company
4) Luke Harlow, Extension Agent (Nassau County) Agriculture & Natural Resources "Private Pesticide Applicator CEU Course"
5) Gunther Hauk, Executive Director & Head Apiarist at Spikenard Farm, Author of "Toward Saving the Honey Bee"
6) Jerry Hayes, Honey Bee Health Lead for Monsanto
7) Melanie Kirby, founder of Zia Queen Bee Company
8) Jeanette Klopchin, Pollinator Protection Specialist "Florida Bee Protection"
9) Dave Mendes, Bee Informed "Bee Transportation Do's and Don'ts"
10) Ashley Mortensen, University of Florida Honey Bee Research & Extension Lab Ph.D. Graduate Student in Entomology "The impacts of in vitro rearing on African honey bees"
11) Joe Pasco, Owner/Vitner Royal Manor Winery "Mead Styles & Mead Making"
12) Dennis Riggs "Kenya Top Bar Hive Construction"
13) Dick Rogers, Principal Scientist/Entomologist & Manager, Bee Health and Integrative Apiculture Research
14) Liana Tiegen 
15) David Westervelt, Assistant Chief, Apiary Inspection FL Dept. of Agriculture & Consumer Services, Division of Plant Industry "History of Beekeeping in Florida & Florida's Beekeeping Rules & Regulations"

To register and learn more about this year’s conference, go to www.floridabeekeepersconference.com 
Want to be a sponsor? Visit www.floridabeekeepersconference.com


----------

